# Has anyone seen this guy? Think there is a new "gift" as far as genetics.



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Alexey Lesukov has an amazing physique and so so young watch out for him hitting the Olympia crazy crazy genetics






His quads are nuts you can see his sartorius perfect.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Awesome body but I can't get over his baby face :laugh:


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

He is a big old lump, his little pea head looked photoshopped in one of those earlier pics!


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

Hes only 24 years old now.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cracking


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

good video of him posing here...


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98 (Nov 11, 2011)

hes been on you tube for years, theres was rumers going round a while back that he is dead now but you know rumers


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Seen a lot of pics and vids on him, looks awesome but do we have any details of where he is competing, what he has won etc?


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

The on the left with Alexey is like 21 or something.


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

http://www.alexey-lesukov.com/index.php/alexey-lesukov-biography-com.html


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

that one of him on stage with a 15 yr old kids head with a body like arnie is hilarious!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

known about him along time he`s awesome i agree but will never win the mr.O imagine the uproar if a russian communist won the Mr.O on american soil ?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

he will never win anything, he is a midget


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

5ft 6 lol


----------



## 4NT5 (Jun 1, 2007)

some shape and condition


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> known about him along time he`s awesome i agree but will never win the mr.O imagine the uproar if a russian communist won the Mr.O on american soil ?


he's a communist?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> he's a communist?


Erm the whole country is run by communism... Not seeing he is im just saying thats how alot of ignorant americans might view him , and i dont think joe wieder would ever take that chance. Its all politics..


----------



## Rottee (Jun 11, 2009)

infernal0988 said:


> Erm the whole country is run by communism... Not seeing he is im just saying thats how alot of ignorant americans might view him , and i dont think joe wieder would ever take that chance. Its all politics..


Yeah I agree your probably right.

Similar reason I believe Kai green will never win the O as his past doesnt make him look in a good light and then Phil Heath the all American dream college boy aint hard to see.


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Rottee said:


> Yeah I agree your probably right. Similar reason I believe Kai green will never win the O


kai green is a communist too?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Rottee said:


> Yeah I agree your probably right.
> 
> Similar reason I believe Kai green will never win the O as his past doesnt make him look in a good light and then Phil Heath the all American dream college boy aint hard to see.


But in saying that i do believe their have been so many Black mr.O now that wieder will soon pick out a new great white hope to be Mr.O for a long time after Phils reign .


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> Erm the whole country is run by communism... Not seeing he is im just saying thats how alot of ignorant americans might view him , and i dont think joe wieder would ever take that chance. Its all politics..


Er you are a few decades behind the times? USSR collapse and all that?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

Superhorse said:


> Er you are a few decades behind the times? USSR collapse and all that?


no according to infernal all 140 million russians are hardcore communists :blink:


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

expecting to hear ronnie coleman was a double agent working for the kgb all these years


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Superhorse said:


> Er you are a few decades behind the times? USSR collapse and all that?


They call it a different thing but communism in russia is still pretty strong , yes i am fully aware of the fall of the USSR in the 1980`s around the time of the fall of the Berlin wall. My point is americans will not see it that way.


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

infernal0988 said:


> They call it a different thing but communism in russia is still pretty strong , yes i am fully aware of the fall of the USSR in the 1980`s around the time of the fall of the Berlin wall. My point is americans will not see it that way.


You mean the dumb ones who roll around in pig sh1t all day and **** their sisters?

Because there's quite a lot of smart people there too...


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> My point is americans will not see it that way.


seriously get with the times mate, americans haven't given a sh1t about the russians in ages, more worried about the chinese these days

after 9/11 the US could'nt have given less of a sh1t about the russians and haven't in at least a decade, i mean the russians were fighting the taliban throughout the 90's.

so far you think all russians are communists and all americans still think every russian is a communist

not all russians are communists and not all americans are as small minded and as prone to sterotyping groups of people as you are, you assume too little of peoples intelligence

people in the US are worried about Iran, al qaeda, north korea and china, they don't give a fcuk about russia anymore

sly ended the cold war in rocky 4 anyway


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> seriously get with the times mate, americans haven't given a sh1t about the russians in ages, more worried about the chinese these days
> 
> after 9/11 the US could'nt have given less of a sh1t about the russians and haven't in at least a decade, i mean the russians were fighting the taliban throughout the 90's.
> 
> ...


Iknow that but do you really think wieder will take that chance ?


----------



## TG123 (Apr 10, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Iknow that but do you really think wieder will take that chance ?


take the chance of what?

you're starting to sound like the insane general from Dr strangelove :lol:


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

TG123 said:


> take the chance of what?
> 
> you're starting to sound like the insane general from Dr strangelove :lol:


That reminds me i have to download that movie


----------



## The Guvnor (May 17, 2010)

Lesukov was afaik already offered a pro card but as was discussed here - what is in it for him to go pro?

5ft6 might be generous for him height wise.

I believe he won his category in the Arnold European Amateur show and was 2nd in the overall behind a fellow Russian.


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

height was always gonna be his enemy. cant knock what hes done with it tho


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

When looking for motivational videos etc i came across this guy lorenso becker quite a transformation and i subscribe to his channel now.


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

His calfs don't look as good as I'd imagined tbh


----------



## animal adam (Sep 1, 2010)

He's a big lad!


----------



## Gman81 (Nov 11, 2012)

Holy sh1t, he's a big unit. Got GH belly but who cares, his development when he was younger's crazy aswell.


----------



## Shaundasheep (Oct 28, 2011)

Ashcrapper first showed me this lad couple of years ago, i nearly stopped training and jacked it in, it is depressing how people jumped the queue for genetics and had seconds and thirds! Ba****ds, i was at the end of the queue, like being picked for football at school........always me, hahahahahaha


----------



## jordan_ (Mar 5, 2011)

What a transformation. Pity it doesn't show you what PEDs he took lol.


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Jeas louise,awsome


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Might he have been taller had he not taken gear so early as many tests proved,though i beleive one reported it did not matter?


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

infernal0988 said:


> Erm the whole country is run by communism...


Russia today is just about the least communist country on the planet.

It's every man for himself there - the antithesis of communism.


----------



## Marc2013 (Jan 10, 2013)

Check this guy he has tons of vids and replys to messages and great inspiration.


----------



## RayZilla (Apr 5, 2009)

Must of ate his weetabix


----------



## MF88 (Jul 1, 2012)

Marc2013 said:


> Check this guy he has tons of vids and replys to messages and great inspiration.


I'm guessing you're affiliated with him in some way, as he's the same bloke you said to check out a few posts up.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Here he is doing squats and making a 200kg bench press look like nothing, he's awesome IMO


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

F*ck me I need to start taking muscle tech :lol:

In all seriousness though. Is this a case of gear usage from around age 15??


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> F*ck me I need to start taking muscle tech :lol:
> 
> In all seriousness though. Is this a case of gear usage from around age 15??


It's a case of having awesome genetics and a huge work ethic, I bet he doesn't get ****ed every weekend and I bet he never misses a session or a meal


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

36-26 said:


> It's a case of having awesome genetics and a huge work ethic, I bet he doesn't get ****ed every weekend and I bet he never misses a session or a meal


Fair enough with genetics etc. BUT you don't get to the size he was when he was 18 without diving on something mate. I mean come on.


----------



## 36-26 (Jun 30, 2009)

Jd123 said:


> Fair enough with genetics etc. BUT you don't get to the size he was when he was 18 without diving on something mate. I mean come on.


Of course he's on something, I just mean those other factors are more important and what separates people like Alexey from you and me and not whatever he has been on since he was young.


----------



## RocoElBurn (May 31, 2010)

I'm not wild over his look, but I do find it funny when guys say he's short etc... I mean, have any of you ever met/seen any of the top BB'S? Loads are short and then there's all the 212(what was 202lbs) guys.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

he would have to compete in the 212 division on drop some size i guess


----------



## jjcooper (Sep 1, 2010)

Great anabolic nips at 0.31 seconds on the OP vid! lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2013)

RayZilla said:


> Must of ate his weetabix


And his little brother by the size of him


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

Cant wait to see how he fairs on stage with the Pros.


----------

